# Snails?



## mattyc (16 Nov 2009)

I am after some snails for my tanks (not pest snails) i like the look of the spined nerite snails. i would rather not have them go crazy breeding but if they grow quite fast i can just sell them. they need to be safe with my shrimp also. anyone got any ideas of what i could put in my tankand where i could get them from?

Cheers guys


----------



## KittyKat (18 Nov 2009)

If we are thinking about the same species (_Clithon corona_), then they are safe and are unlikely to breed for you.


----------



## Superman (18 Nov 2009)

Nerite eggs only hatch in salty water but their eggs are known to be a pain to remove from the hardscape.
They're really good algae eaters tho.


----------



## mattyc (18 Nov 2009)

what are apple snails like?


----------



## Superman (18 Nov 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> what are apple snails like?


I had one too, it was really good. Not a good an algae eater but was always active.
They're much larger than nerites too.


----------



## mfcphil (26 Nov 2009)

I bought 3 nerites snails..they have not moved in days, I think the co2 may have killed them


----------



## mfcphil (8 Dec 2009)

Any sound advice on the introduction of Shrimps and Snails to the tank?


----------



## andyh (8 Dec 2009)

Dont worry sometimes snails can take days to move. The only real test is if you lift them out, do they smell! If so they are dead.

With ref to introducing shrimps. I do the following

1. Get a suitable size bowl, and empty your shrimps from the bag they are in with the water into a bowl. I like to chuck a piece of moss/plant in for them to hide under and not get to stressed.
2. Take a piece of airline hose with a tap on the end(To allow you to adjust the flow speed)
3. Create a siphon and slowly drip water from your setup into the bowl over 45mins to an hour.
4. Then catch the shrimp using a net and put into your tank.
5. Dis-guard the water in the bowl.

This gives them plenty of time to acclimatise, as they are sensitive to temp/condition changes.

Andy


----------

